# Making soap for the troops



## cindymeredith (Mar 12, 2009)

My son's class adopted a soldier.  He informed his teacher that his mom makes soap and so I got volunteered to make a couple bars for this soldier.  I'm actually kind of nervous as until now only family and friends have used my soap.  Has anyone else thought of sending their soap overseas to help the troops out?  Even though I didn't have much say in doing it, I think it's a great idea.

Just a thought!


----------



## Chay (Mar 12, 2009)

I was told the troops overseas cannot accept anything homemade unless it is from their own family. All packages sent to soldiers must contain factory wrapped items. Whether that is true in all cases I do not know, I would check into it though.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't know what the rules are for your soldier, but my BF is a contractor in Afganistan.  I've mailed him several bars of soap and they've all arrived just fine.  He likes the homemade soap very much. 

Best of luck!


----------



## cindymeredith (Mar 12, 2009)

Chay said:
			
		

> I was told the troops overseas cannot accept anything homemade unless it is from their own family. All packages sent to soldiers must contain factory wrapped items. Whether that is true in all cases I do not know, I would check into it though.



Well, now you've got me wondering.  I'm sure the teacher never thought about it.  I guess I'll send it and see what happens!  I'll let everyone know in case you're interested!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 1, 2009)

*sending soap*

Hi i'm a soldier over sea's and we get handmade things like that ALLLLL the time.  We can get just about anything as long as it's not booze or drugs... obviously heh but that's really wonderful that you're planning on that!  Soap is fun plus we don't get a lot of selections over here unless we buy it and wait for about a month to get...  :wink:


----------



## cindymeredith (May 1, 2009)

*Re: sending soap*



			
				rupertspal42 said:
			
		

> Hi i'm a soldier over sea's and we get handmade things like that ALLLLL the time.  We can get just about anything as long as it's not booze or drugs... obviously heh but that's really wonderful that you're planning on that!  Soap is fun plus we don't get a lot of selections over here unless we buy it and wait for about a month to get...  :wink:


Hi Victoria.
First of all...a big thank you for serving our country! Secondly, I'm so glad to hear that you are able to get handmade items! I'm really hoping the soldier got my soap and is liking it!!

Cindy


----------



## Vinca Leaf (May 1, 2009)

My sis did a tour, came back and is now doing a job stateside but her brothers and sisters still moved forward and did another tour....she asked me to do a large order for them, which filled two large flat-rate boxes.  She had a contact person that she had me send it to.  Everything went fine, and there was much sniffing going on. 

My sis said as long as you have a contact person and they know it's coming, it's a-ok.  So, like the chaplain, red cross, whomever is actually OVER there should be in contact w/the teacher.  Whoever is in charge of adopt-a-soldier.  I would caution against home-baked goods to send over though...they might not be much of a treat when they got there.


----------



## Vinca Leaf (May 1, 2009)

*Re: sending soap*



			
				rupertspal42 said:
			
		

> Hi i'm a soldier over sea's and we get handmade things like that ALLLLL the time.  We can get just about anything as long as it's not booze or drugs... obviously heh but that's really wonderful that you're planning on that!  Soap is fun plus we don't get a lot of selections over here unless we buy it and wait for about a month to get...  :wink:



Victoria, do you *need* anything in the way of soap?   Or do you have someone feeding the need for yummy soapyness?


----------



## Lil Outlaws (May 4, 2009)

My friend (he was one of my photographers and the director/producer of my show) is in Afghanistan. He said they can get soap, no problem. I'll probably be sending him some soon.


----------

